# Позвоночник



## КЛАВДИЯ (6 Июл 2008)

мне 16 лет , рост 180, вес 45 кг. Начиная с поясничной области позвоночника до грудной позвоночник преобретает небольшую выпуклость.Что это такое?


----------



## Ell (6 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  позвоночник*

а разве у вас в школе не преподают анатомию?


----------

